# Need a footy team as i've eaten too much pizza...



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm finally moving out of my hotel in Bur Dubai this Friday, where i've been for 3 weeks. I'm moving to Horizon Tower on the Marina/by JLT metro. I really need to play some footy, or do some exercise of some sort, as my diet since i've been here has been awful (i'm currently waiting for Pizza Hut to deliver haha).... I play a fairly decent level of football back in the UK, and hope to get my fitness back pretty sharpish..... if anyone is part of a team that needs any players, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, give me a shout. 

Thanks

James


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, seen Duplays.... was wondering if anyone had a team already set up though, rather than just being put into a random one. Also, are there any other apart from Duplays?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Not as well organised and as good value. Duplays have 124 football teams playing most nights of the week. They also hire proper refs etc


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> I'm finally moving out of my hotel in Bur Dubai this Friday, where i've been for 3 weeks. I'm moving to Horizon Tower on the Marina/by JLT metro. I really need to play some footy, or do some exercise of some sort, as my diet since i've been here has been awful (i'm currently waiting for Pizza Hut to deliver haha).... I play a fairly decent level of football back in the UK, and hope to get my fitness back pretty sharpish..... if anyone is part of a team that needs any players, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, give me a shout.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Hi James, i have just moved into Dream towers just next door to Horizon tower.. did you have any luck with finding a football team? i would really like to play some football but finding it hard to find some people wanting to play!?

Simon


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't all the EF members get together and form a football team? I'm sure there are other pizza lovers out here This way all the single ladies can come watch too. Two birds...one stone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Snap... with the size I am getting I could be in goal lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't all the EF members get together and form a football team? I'm sure there are other pizza lovers out here This way all the single ladies can come watch too. Two birds...one stone




Brilliant idea :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't all the EF members get together and form a football team? I'm sure there are other pizza lovers out here This way all the single ladies can come watch too. Two birds...one stone [/QUOTE
> 
> Thats a great idea! We just need a few more people now!!


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Count me in for the football, I am not in for the birds


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Yeah, i found a footy team to have a game with - my first game is this Thursday.... it's over in Al Quoz. There's Duplays too, down in Al Barsha, where you can just turn up and they put you in a team - i think that's the case, but don't quote me.

As for starting a new team - i'm well up for that. if anyone wants a kick about or a serious game, i'm in! 

@Simon - if you want to head down to Duplays some time (or organise a team for one of their leagues together) let me know.... Seriously missing my football fix. 

Cheers,

jAMES


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha... our own cheerleaders maybe?! .... i like the sound of this


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Cool, that's the first position 'filled' then


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Very sensible.... you should be our captain


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ill be the reserve orange peeler, if that is taken, Ill take reserve water boy.....


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yeah, i found a footy team to have a game with - my first game is this Thursday.... it's over in Al Quoz. There's Duplays too, down in Al Barsha, where you can just turn up and they put you in a team - i think that's the case, but don't quote me.
> 
> ...


It looks like the Duplays league starts at the end of the month.. You can rent a 5 a side pitch of them so maybe if we get enough people who want to come and play we could go down there for a kick about? by the response we have had in the last hour i'm sure we could get enough people..! What do you think?

Si


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, well up for getting some people together and heading up there for a kickabout - rent the pitch for 1hr or 90 mins and just play a game with whoever turns up.

I would've signed up for a team at the end of the month, but i'm going on holiday in April, and i'm going to miss at least two weeks, so put it off, but would be up for entering a league if there were people to cover those two weeks. 

So then - who's up for some footy?


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

can I break the rules and be a girl who plays? 

My cargo gets here tomorrow including my footballs boots, would love to put them to use


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gemsy62 said:


> can I break the rules and be a girl who plays?
> 
> My cargo gets here tomorrow including my footballs boots, would love to put them to use




You can always break rules but breaking the law is a different matter.. someone will need to check out if you can have a mixed team, but are you any good


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

ok for a kick around though?

I played in a men's 5 a side league back home, I wouldn't say I'm good but I hold my own in that league


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gemsy62 said:


> ok for a kick around though?
> 
> I played in a men's 5 a side league back home, I wouldn't say I'm good but I hold my own in that league




Nice one..

So does anyone know if it is legal for a mixed team?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> ok for a kick around though?
> 
> I played in a men's 5 a side league back home, I wouldn't say I'm good but I hold my own in that league



You can play as long as you don't wear that Blackpool shirt


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

oh dear, I don't think I own any other football shirts, maybe I could pick one up in the emirates shop?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> oh dear, I don't think I own any other football shirts, maybe I could pick one up in the emirates shop?


Hahaha... nah, Blackpool's just fine


----------



## Le0 (Feb 18, 2012)

im in too fellas!!!!! if we get enuf we cud enter a team in duplays. they have 5, 7 or 11 a side


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have spoken to duplays, its 450ph to rent the pitch for 6 a side. You are aloud male and female but the next leagues are male only.. 

As soon as we have enough people we should pick a night and have a kick around?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Simon there is an alternative as well, Since you are the Team Captain  I can hook you up with a guy that arranges football/soccer meets at Raffles School, I play there and it costs around 35-40AED/pp a session which normally lasts around 1 and a half hours. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

simon21 said:


> I have spoken to duplays, its 450ph to rent the pitch for 6 a side. You are aloud male and female but the next leagues are male only..
> 
> As soon as we have enough people we should pick a night and have a kick around?


Cool - so only 37.50 AED each.... yeah, just need 12 players and we're good to go.... 
Who's in?


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

AK47 said:


> Simon there is an alternative as well, Since you are the Team Captain  I can hook you up with a guy that arranges football/soccer meets at Raffles School, I play there and it costs around 35-40AED/pp a session which normally lasts around 1 and a half hours. PM me if you are interested.


Where abouts is Raffles school?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jay_Dee said:


> Where abouts is Raffles school?


Umm Sequim 3.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can we have photos?


----------



## simon21 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay guys i have spoken to someone who runs football matches on Sundays, Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. Its 35dhs each for about a hour half, we can go as a team or less so that's good if we don't have enough people! 
Unfortunately its males only

would anyone be free monday to go down?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

@Simon, played last night with the crew, just show up once your name is confirmed, pay and play  That is if we cannot get a team on board.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

I work Sunday-Thursday - and finish at 6 - so if it's later in the evening i can play..... would want to get a fair few together, as 35 aed for 30 mins sounds quite expensive


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

It is actually around One and a half hours.... around 20minutes per match, and you play 3 matches on the night. Kick-Off @ 8pm.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

^sounds good - i'm well up for it..... played my first match on Thursday ar Ahdaaf sports centre in Al Quoz - the air con wasn't on and it soooo hot i thought i was gonna faint after about 1 minute in.... anyway, i sat back in a centre mid role and just took it a bit easy - at the end i was totally drenched - felt great afterwards, but was a horrible, humid atmosphere to play in.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've found a womens team in Dubai, theres two 7 a side leagues so as soon as my cargo arrives which includes my football boots I can play. Glad you guys have sorted something too


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

ooo and if anyone ever fancies playing some cricket let me know. The chances of me finding a womens cricket team are slim to none!


----------



## Shirbiny (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im new here in Dubai too! ive moved in 3 days ago n im in for football ONLY 

Thanks,
Waleed


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't all the EF members get together and form a football team? I'm sure there are other pizza lovers out here This way all the single ladies can come watch too. Two birds...one stone


That's a brilliant idea, I've just arrived myself and have to admit the shawarma diet is very addictive. I'd be very interested in forming a team with EF members...

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## zaneali (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be over in a few days and could be interested. Although I am crap and haven't played in 7/8 years.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

simon21 said:


> Okay guys i have spoken to someone who runs football matches on Sundays, Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. Its 35dhs each for about a hour half, we can go as a team or less so that's good if we don't have enough people!
> Unfortunately its males only
> 
> would anyone be free monday to go down?


hi simon - is anyone playing already on sundays? would be ideal day for me if so, please ping me a PM!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

guys why don't you just enter a team in the Duplays leagues that start 8/9 April, 10 weeks of organised football, different divisions etc and over 100 teams.

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Football (Soccer) leagues, events, and more


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

I play for a team at Duplays now.... they're pretty good too  

Played my first game there last Monday. 

I play at Adaarf in-door footy club in Al Quoz (i think that's how it's spelled), which is a good laugh too, but can get very hot when the air-con is off!!!


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz (Ahdaaf Sports Club - Experience Indoor Sports at its Best) between 7.30 to 8.30

If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list

Bob


----------

